# Better than original



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I was just thinking (an odd occurance). Have you ever heard a band cover a song that you liked better than the original band doing it. A few of my examples are:

Black Magic Woman, by Santana instead of Fleetwod Mac

Baby please don't go, by Nugent instead of The Them

Battle of Evermore, by The Lovemongers(Heart), instead of Zep

Just wondering, what are your favorites?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I got a mitt-full off of the top of my head:

All Along the Watchtower: Jimi Hendrix > Bob Dylan
Diamonds and Rust: Judas Priest > Joan Baez
Simple Twist of Fate: Concrete Blonde > Bob Dylan
Tainted Love: Soft Cell > Gloria Jones
Hyperballad: Twilight Singers > Bjork
Live with Me: Twilight Singers > Massive Attack
Everybody Knows: Concrete Blonde > Leonard Cohen
Green Manalishi: Judas Priest > Fleetwood Mac
All the Young Dudes: David Bowie > Mott the Hoople


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Battle of Evermore, by The Lovemongers(Heart), instead of Zep


I thought I was the only one who liked the Lovemonger's version of that over Zep. Actually there's a great Zep tribute album called Encomium where just about every track on it, I think, sounds better played by someone other than Zep. I'm way past burnt out on Zeppelin.

Other covers that sound better than the originals to me?

Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley (Leonard Cohen)
First We Take Manhattan - Jennifer Warrens (Leonard Cohen) (Okay technically Cohen sings in her version too...but still, it's lifted much higher with her singing it)
Sweet Jane - Cowboy Junkies (Velvet Underground)
Take Me Home - Holly Cole Trio (Tom Waits)
If You Tolerate This - David Usher (Manic Street Preachers)
Roses Are Free - Phish (Ween)
Dancing Days - Stone Temple Pilots (Zep)
Fool In The Rain - Mana (Zep)
Ziggy Stardust - The Gourds (Bowie)
Life on Mars - The Divine Comedy (Bowie)
Gin and Juice - The Gourds (Snoop Dogg)

The short list is definitely heavy on songwriters who's songs I think are performed better by others. No surprise there. I remember when Cohen won the Best Male Vocal Juno for Closing Time -- his acceptance speech started with something along the lines of, "Only in Canada could _I_ get an award for being a singer..." Hilarious.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like most of Dylans songs done by others, like All along the watchtower mentioned above. Of course:

Highway 61 by Johnny Winter instead of Dylan
Crossroads by Cream instead of Robert Johnson (does that count?)

I agree on the Zep burn out....They have sold enough copies of Stairway to afford an escalator by now!
Wanted to get the ball rolling and had a bit of brain freeze. Love some of the examples here.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A Little Help From My Friends - Joe Cocker >Beatles
Day Tripper - Otis Redding>Beatles
Satisfaction - Otis Redding>Rolling Stones
The Star Spangled Banner - Jimi Hendrix>Anybody Else


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Free Fallin - Jon Mayer > Tom Petty


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Kentucy Woman - Deep Purple over anyone else.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I was just thinking (an odd occurance).
> 
> Battle of Evermore, by The Lovemongers(Heart), instead of Zep


+1. One of the best tracks in soundtrack of singles....


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

CDWaterloo said:


> +1. One of the best tracks in soundtrack of singles....


strong words. that is a phenomenal sountrack.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Lovers in a Dangerous Time - Barenaked Ladies (orig. Bruce Cockburn)


----------



## Hammy (May 13, 2009)

I like Whisky in the Jar by Lizzy, but for me Metallica's version was much better.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

"Love Hurts" - Nazareth

...and i have to mention some of the early david foster produced celine dion covers: "power of love" and "all by myself", to name two.

-dh


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Metallica - turn the Page
Healy - While my Guitar Gently weeps
VH - Pretty Woman
VH - You really got me
GnR - Knockin' on Heaven's door
Clapton - Cocaine (but definitely preferred Cale's version of After Midnight)
SRV - Voodoo Chile live at carnegie hall
SRV Little Wing (ok - every song SRV covered )
Primus - Have a Cigar
Tool - No Quarter
Alice in Chains - another Brick in the Wall


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Blinded By The Light and This Flight Tonight.

Both covers are the definitive versions.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Blinded By The Light and This Flight Tonight.
> 
> Both covers are the definitive versions.


no kidding on the Blinded by the Light one.....man - Springstein's version makes me wanna cut my ears off.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

All Along the Watchtower: Jimi Hendrix > Bob Dylan
Clapton's Cocaine (I never even knew that was a cover)
Man who sold the world: Nirvana > Bowie

few more slipped my mind


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Luke98 said:


> Man who sold the world: Nirvana > Bowie


they kind of took the Meat Puppet's thunder on "Lake of Fire" as well


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> All Along the Watchtower: Jimi Hendrix > Bob Dylan
> Clapton's Cocaine (I never even knew that was a cover)
> Man who sold the world: Nirvana > Bowie
> 
> few more slipped my mind


LOTS of Clapton's stuff are covers


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Although I am a HUGE Otis Redding fan, I have to say that Aretha Franklin's version of "Respect" tops Otis' version. Not only is it a better musical track (and entered in the Canon of popular music forever), it takes on an entirely different meaning with her singing it (especially for the woman's movement at the time).


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

All Along the Watchtower - Dave Matthews Band
Most blues covers by Clapton

many more but I can't think of them right now....I'll be back


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

"Hold on" by Ian Thomas. I prefer the Santana version.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Was just listening to some Frank Marino and he does a wailing job on Johnny B Goode, All Along the Watchtower.

Blinded by the light - Manfred Mann instead of that jerk Springsteen


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Blinded by the light - Manfred Mann instead of that jerk Springsteen


They tried to repeat on Spirit in the Night but on that tune I give the nod to Bruce.

How about Mr. Tambourine Man?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Motorhead does a really admirable job of Enter Sandman. 

I'll echo the Judas Priest Diamonds and Rust vote along with the Lovemongers Battle of Evermore and Metallica's Whisky in the Jar. I also like their version of Sabbra Caddabra. REM does a nice acoustic version of U2's one. Ben Harper does a great acoustic Peter Gabriel's In your Eyes. I'm sure there's more, but I'm gapping at the moment.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Was just listening to some Frank Marino and he does a wailing job on *Johnny B Goode*,


I was listening to some Peter Tosh yesterday, and that song came up. I won't say it's better than Chuck's but it certainly threw me for a loop.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I feel the need to stand up for Bruce Springsteen on this thread - if I hear the Manfred Mann version of Blinded By the Light, I turn the station - if I hear the Bruce version then I'll turn it up.

Gotta take the CSN version of "Woodstock" over Joni.
If I've ever got to hear "House of the Rising Sun" again, it better be Frigid Pink's version.
The version of "What Becomes of the Broken Hearted" by Joan Osbourne in the movie Standing in the Shadows of Motown is my current standard of "cover tune excellence". 
Gotta give a nod to the Jeff Beck/Rod Stewart version of Curtis Mayfield's "People Get Ready". 
Townes Van Zandt's version of "Dead Flowers" hits me harder than the Stones version.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

> Gotta give a nod to the Jeff Beck/Rod Stewart version of Curtis Mayfield's "People Get Ready".


+1
George Michael + remainder of Queen on "Somebody to Love".
Any covers by Dream Theater.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Colin James - Watchin the River Flow (Dylan)


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Speaking of Manfred Mann - The Mighty Quinn - better than Dylan's.

Brian


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ben Harper's version of "The Drugs Don't Work" is more moving that The Verve's original

Tonnes of people have covered Neil Young and done a better job - David Wilcox' version of "Transformer Man" comes to mind.

I tried playing Dylan's "Blowin' in the Wind" with a capo on the 5th fret and a faster tempo and I liked it better than the original.

Blackie and the Rodeo Kings does an awesome version of Folsom Prison Blues.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Baby Please Don't Go - Sweaty Teddy (Nugent)
Low Rider - Exodus
Magic Carpet Ride - Slash
Tambourine Man - The Byrds version fer sure
Backdoor Man (Howlin' Wolf) - Doors 
I Just Want to Make Love to You (Muddy Waters) - Foghat

Found this site, googlin' for references.
Scroll down the page


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

nice list, here's 2 that aren't on there,

Van Halen "You're no Good" (well the song was mentioned, as well as Linda Ronstadt's cover)

Tori Amos "Smells Like Teen Spirit" (NOT Paul Anka, even if he's Canadian)

Worst cover is now the Microsoft Songsmith version of "Runnin' With the Devil" OM*G! http://gizmodo.com/5129613/david-lee-roth-%2B-microsoft-songsmith--pure-horror

hwopv

Andy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Blinded By The Light and This Flight Tonight.
> 
> Both covers are the definitive versions.


Yup. The original versions are cool too, but I agree, the covers are the versions we have come to know and love.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

dear mr fantasy - as done by big sugar


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Found this site, googlin' for references.
> Scroll down the page


Most interesting and informative.


----------



## Animal (May 25, 2009)

Message in a Bottle - John Mayer - Sting


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Bitches Ain't Shit: Ben Folds > Dr. Dre.
(nsfw language, of course. charming song, though)

[youtube=object]_oVvFyBic_4[/youtube]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

OK, for the life of me I cannot figure out what a friggin BB code is to embed the video. I even read and copied the instructions. Talk about a frustrating experience! So try this link for a "better than original" version.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM490EXk8v0


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

[youtube=option]OM490EXk8v0[/youtube]



Ok, so I forgot to put the word "option" in there...duh!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Love the KT Tunstall, Absolutley love the one woman groove she's got goin on!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

You have to be fearless to do that live. I love the way she wasn't afraid to stop it and start it again. Pretty freaking cool. Her use of technology is so seamless.

Anyhow, that one reminded me of Jacob Moon's Subdivisions cover which I kind of dig more than the Rush version.

[youtube=Option]W4vd9OVLO7Q[/youtube]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> KT Tunstall


that was brilliant. I must admit I had her pegged as just another pop starlet, but how wrong I was!
Love the use of the loop station, stomping on the tamborine, and adding vocal layers was the icing on the cake. great stuff.

I saw Jeff Klein build up layers like that once at a live show, it was amazing. Haven't seen it to such an extent since.... and KT looks MUCH better in ripped jeans :smile:


(whos original? I don't quite recognize the song_


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> that was brilliant. I must admit I had her pegged as just another pop starlet, but how wrong I was!
> Love the use of the loop station, stomping on the tamborine, and adding vocal layers was the icing on the cake. great stuff.
> 
> I saw Jeff Klein build up layers like that once at a live show, it was amazing. Haven't seen it to such an extent since.... and KT looks MUCH better in ripped jeans :smile:
> ...


The jackson 5???


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> You have to be fearless to do that live. I love the way she wasn't afraid to stop it and start it again. Pretty freaking cool. Her use of technology is so seamless.
> 
> Anyhow, that one reminded me of Jacob Moon's Subdivisions cover which I kind of dig more than the Rush version.
> 
> [youtube=Option]W4vd9OVLO7Q[/youtube]


That's WAY cool! and I'm a huge Rush fan!! he's only missing the CIty TV guy doing the SUBDIVISIONS thing.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Hit Me Baby One More Time - Travis > Brittney Spears

Mad World - Gary Jules > Tears for Fears

Bold as Love - John Mayer > Jimi Hendrix (Lord, please don't strike me down...)

I'll think of some more... I love this question!

--- D

More: 

I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself - White Stripes > Dusty Springfield

Show Me The Way - Dinosaur Jr. > Peter Frampton


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

iaresee said:


> You have to be fearless to do that live. I love the way she wasn't afraid to stop it and start it again. Pretty freaking cool. Her use of technology is so seamless.
> 
> Anyhow, that one reminded me of Jacob Moon's Subdivisions cover which I kind of dig more than the Rush version.
> 
> [youtube=Option]W4vd9OVLO7Q[/youtube]


Very cool cover.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> The jackson 5???


Yep, that's them! Back when Mikey was still really Mikey!

I really like KT too, and yes, she looks good in the ripped jeans! I even like the boots. There are a couple more youtube vids of her that are good. Check out Black Horse and Cherry Tree. She has the same thing going on (in the live versions), with the looper (she calls it the wee bastard).


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

my own favorite covers that haven't ended up here

"Easy" as done by faith no more (Lionel Richie)
"Got the time" as done by Anthrax (the Nuge. please don't shoot and eat me!)
"Just a Giggalo" as done by the Leningrad Cowboys (David Lee Roth)(The Village people)

You ain't no kind of Giggalo till the soviet Red Army Choir has your back!!!!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

these will probably pop a few memories...

http://digitaldreamdoor.nutsie.com/pages/best_coversongs.html


----------



## gagibson (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd say Fool For You by Otis Redding. It's hard to top Ray Charles but he did it!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah Yeah, I know that this is probably going to get me flamed, but John Mayer does a good cover of ray charles's I Don't Need No Doctor.
[youtube=show]BXWKMwnWP4Q[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

hey I like that! he does ALOT of great covers. 

[youtube=Option]WLW6G6LYLt4[/youtube]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

puckhead said:


> they kind of took the Meat Puppet's thunder on "Lake of Fire" as well


true, true



iaresee said:


> Anyhow, that one reminded me of Jacob Moon's Subdivisions cover which I kind of dig more than the Rush version.


ugh! i couldn't make it past the 40 second mark. i'll take the original version.


my picks for covers cooler than the originals are:

pam tillis' mandolin rain - originally done by bruce hornsby

iron maiden's i got the fire - originally by montrose

drain STH - ace of spades - originally done by motorhead 

although it's really hard to top the awesomeness of this video:

[youtube=object]yho5kK8uMD4[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Always thought this was a good cover 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKtURqCt-JQ


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

This is an interesting cover, but he really needs to work on singing clearly into the mic, and his guitar needs some work, as he forgets to play during certain parts.

[youtube=show]wgrrQwLdME8[/youtube]


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> This is an interesting cover, but he really needs to work on singing clearly into the mic, and his guitar needs some work, as he forgets to play during certain parts.
> 
> [youtube=show]wgrrQwLdME8[/youtube]


hilarious......but seriously - check out the little dude's pitch.....he's pretty close!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I liked the John Mayer. The Ace of Spades was hilarious. What can you say about the kid? Too cool!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome version of Can't be Satisfied by Buddy Guy. I saw this show (Lightning in a Bottle) on TV and bought the DVD the next day. For this song mostly!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJGzQAylbhk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Luke98 said:


> This is an interesting cover, but he really needs to work on singing clearly into the mic, and his guitar needs some work, as he forgets to play during certain parts.


very cool sdsre
i was gonna say something about street cred while playing in a diaper, but then i remembered flea. :smile:


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEFuVpD8HZ0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsYe90iS86g


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Shiny_Beast said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEFuVpD8HZ0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsYe90iS86g


Wow! Now THERE is a blast from the past!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> very cool sdsre
> i was gonna say something about street cred while playing in a diaper, but then i remembered flea. :smile:


didn't flea play with just a sock?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

untill just now i had blocked that image from my memory kqoct


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I prefer Zakk Wylde's version of "Going to California"... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSHroQaBB_4

Oh and Paul Gilbert and a bunch of other dudes did "While My Guitar Gently Weeps"... seriously amazing... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2Xi8BHwGpg


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

It's hard to improve on the Neil, but Warren Haynes' version of Cortez the Killer gives me shivers every time I listen to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCiLCo-LoUg


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnny Winter - Jumping Jack Flash - Rolling Stones
Johnny Winter - Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> hey I like that! he does ALOT of great covers.
> 
> [youtube=Option]WLW6G6LYLt4[/youtube]


I'm sorry but I've heard that John Mayer cover of Free Fallin and I think he totally butchers it.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Let It Ride - Big Sugar > BTO
It's My Life - No Doubt > Talk Talk
Love In Vain - The Rolling Stones (Stripped Version) > Robert Johnson
Hurt - Johnny Cash > NIN


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I'm sorry but I've heard that John Mayer cover of Free Fallin and I think he totally butchers it.


So what? I happen to like it alot and I'm not even a John Mayer fan! kkjuw


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> So what? I happen to like it alot and I'm not even a John Mayer fan! kkjuw


John Mayer has done some okay stuff, but I just can't get behind that cover. Don't know why, but I just don't like it.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> dear mr fantasy - as done by big sugar


Yeah!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Evenflow73 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sympathy for the Devil -Janes addiction and GnR do it better then the stones
Love, Reign o'er Me-Pearl Jam
Baba O'Riley-Pearl Jam
Crazy Mary-Pearl Jam
Last Kiss-Pearl Jam
Hard Sun -Eddie Vedder
You've Got to Hide Your Love Away - Eddie Vedder


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Evenflow73 said:


> Love, Reign o'er Me-Pearl Jam
> r


errrr... no. just plain no.
no offense to Eddie and the boys, but the Who's version is absolutely un-toppable.
It can not be done.

glad the thread was bumped though, here's another:
Jolene - White Stripe > Dolly Parton 
[youtube=Option]gE3-q-aoFZI[/youtube]

I fully respect that this may be blasphemy to some, much like my opinion of Who vs. PJ
Even now, I'm wavering on calling White Stripes' version 'better' - but it has definitely injected new vibrancy.


----------



## Evenflow73 (Nov 1, 2009)

ok maybe not better but generally anything Pearl Jam covers has been at least as good as the oringal versions or better....just my opinion


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

"Cum On Feel The Noize" is a cover? Damn, my world is shattered.

Jimmy Hart...









sings Cinnamon Girl...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ticGnllqJ9Y

I came across this recently, was expecting a disaster, and I actually think I like it more than Sam & Dave:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQknxjce3_Q


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Evenflow73 said:


> Sympathy for the Devil -Janes addiction and GnR do it better then the stones
> Love, Reign o'er Me-Pearl Jam
> Baba O'Riley-Pearl Jam
> Crazy Mary-Pearl Jam
> ...




You wouldn't be a Pearl Jam fan would you?


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

The Flying Lizards version of Money (That's What I Want)?!?!

kkjuw


----------



## Evenflow73 (Nov 1, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> You wouldn't be a Pearl Jam fan would you?


yeah....but even if i wasnt they still do alot of really great covers


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Went trolling through this thread looking for gems and found a few, so thought I'd throw in one that I haven't heard in *years*. I owned this on cassette. I think these boys were really feeling it that day, Cornell in particular nails the vocal. But then, I think he's the greatest rock vocalist of the past 20 yrs or so. 

Better than the original, well I'm not so sure about that, but very few Hendrix covers inspire me and this one really gets me going.
[YOUTUBE]0u40L3X-6io[/YOUTUBE]

OK count me as another who doesn't know how to embed.
YouTube - M.A.C.C. - Hey Baby - (Temple Of The Dog)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Pretty much anything written by Bob Dylan or Leonard Cohen and pretty much everything that Johnny Cash has covered - especially on the American series of albums. (Don't get me wrong - I don't hate Dylan's or Cohen's originals I just generally prefer other versions.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Green Day's version of Working Class Hero a lot.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Pretty much anything written by Bob Dylan or Leonard Cohen and pretty much everything that Johnny Cash has covered - especially on the American series of albums. (Don't get me wrong - I don't hate Dylan's or Cohen's originals I just generally prefer other versions.)


Ry Cooder covering Johnny Cash is cool


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jennifer Warnes' cover of Cohen's "First We Take Manhattan", but then that's probably because of Stevie Ray Vaughan's contribution.

Isaac Hayes' covers of tunes you never thought would be soul tunes. His version of "By the Time I Get to Phoenix" just rips your heart right out of your rib cage and smears it on the floor like peanut butter. His covers of Hal David - Burt Bachrach tunes (normally familiar to most via Dionne Warwick) are also surprisingly good and soulful.

There was a cheesy tune called "Hitching a Ride" done by the rather bubble-gum-ish group Vanity Fair (YouTube - VANITY FARE HITCHIN A RIDE). Bobby Womack did a version of that tune that was ridonkulously funky, and probably had a higher "got to" count than Otis' "Try a Little Tenderness" (itself a cover of a tune that was so much better than the original, people think it IS the original).

My old band used to do a cover of Dylan's "Ballad of a Thin Man" that I thought was better than the original. We did it the way that Procol Harum would have done it in the Robin Trower era.


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

Wiki says:



"Baby, Please Don't Go" is a blues song first recorded by Big Joe Williams in 1935. It is related to a group of early 20th century blues and work songs that include "I'm Alabama Bound", "Another Man Done Gone", and "Don't Leave Me Here", and "Turn Your Lamp Down Low".

It has become a blues and rock standard, and has been recorded by many artists (see list below). In July 2010 the music download site Allmusic.com listed 1,082 separate entries for recordings of the song.[1]

* 1935 Big Joe Williams (Bluebird records), also re-recorded in 1941
* 1936 Tampa Kid (Decca records)
* 1936 Sam Montgomery (ARC records)
* 1939 Leonard 'Baby Doo' Caston
* 1952 The Orioles
* 1953 Muddy Waters
* 1957 Billy Lee Riley & his Little Green Men (Sun Records)
* 1960 Mance Lipscomb (Arhoolie)
* 1961 Pink Anderson
* 1962 Mose Allison (Atlantic, Rhino)
* 1962 Bob Dylan, officially released 2005 as a download only
* 1964 Them (Decca UK)
* 1964 Georgie Fame and the Blue Flames, on Rhythm and Blues at the Flamingo (Columbia)
* 1966 The Ballroom, produced by Curt Boettcher [2]
* 1966 Los Ovnis (Mexican band, Spanish version named "El Ovni")
* 1967 Cuby and the Blizzards, 'Groeten Uit Grollo' album
* 1967 Amboy Dukes
* 1968 Beacon Street Union
* 1969 Alvin Lee, played live at Woodstock as part of the blues suite I'm Going Home
* 1972 Gary Glitter, Glitter album.
* 1973 Budgie (MCA)
* 1974 AC/DC (Alberts/EMI)
* 1984 Restless[3], on the album "Do You Feel Restless?"
* 1985 Bill Wyman's "Willie and the Poor Boys" featuring Charlie Watts, Andy Fairweather-Lowe, Mickey Gee, Geraint Watkins[2]
* 1991 Webb Wilder
* 2004 Aerosmith
* 2008 The Strange Boys (B-Side to 'Woe Is You and Me' single)
* Zakk Wylde's Pride & Glory
* Paul Butterfield
* The Doors
* Tony Joe White
* Beausoleil
* Lightnin' Hopkins
* Al Kooper
* John Mellencamp
* MC5
* Van Morrison
* Ted Nugent
* Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers
* Paul Revere & the Raiders
* Taste
* Muddy Waters
* The Animals
* John Lee Hooker
* Mississippi Fred McDowell
* The Tragically Hip (live version found on the popular bootleg Roxy Revisited)
* Rising Storm
* Dave Evans


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess they *really* don't want her to go, do they?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I guess they *really* don't want her to go, do they?


And they are ALL musicians .... I think that there may be pattern here ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The other part of the pattern is that there must be something particularly compelling about New Orleans, I could understand that none of these fine gentlemen would want the lady to go. But it is quite conspicuous that they are ALL, to a man, concerned that she might go to New Orleans.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

puckhead said:


> It's hard to improve on the Neil, but Warren Haynes' version of Cortez the Killer gives me shivers every time I listen to it.
> 
> YouTube - Dave Matthews Band f/ Warren Haynes - Cortez the Killer (Neil Young Cover) - Live at Central Park


i'm as guilty as everyone else, but i'll say it anyhow. that it took 7 pages until warren haynes got a mention is just wrong.

truthfully, a large portion of his catalog are covers, and i like them all better than the originals.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

mhammer said:


> The other part of the pattern is that there must be something particularly compelling about New Orleans, I could understand that none of these fine gentlemen would want the lady to go. But it is quite conspicuous that they are ALL, to a man, concerned that she might go to New Orleans.


Take it from someone who has been to New Orleans more times than I can count (I was also married there). Women should also be worried about their men wanting to go to New Orleans. Lol


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

This entire CD brought a lot of music to light for me. And most of the songs are awesome.


----------

